

BRANDiD - sweet onboarding process - jongold
http://www.getbrandid.com/get/party/started

======
devopstom
<http://cl.ly/image/3z33443u2P0Z> Where's the "Do I look like I give a toss
about football?" button? Seriously. I thought we'd gotten past gender-
profiling and stereotypes back in the 90s.

~~~
ankushsehgal
updated for you buddy, you might need to refresh a couple times to grab the
new javascript though

<http://cl.ly/image/3Q0I0B231519>

~~~
andrewaylett
Much better, thank you.

------
rayhano
I was loving it! Feeding the M.A.L.E. was awesome. Then, when I was about to
be rewarded... I was redirected to a webpage that asked me to choose between
plans...

Surely after I've fed the M.A.L.E. you TELL me what I need and how much it'll
cost. All my male brain should be required to process is "Click Here to
purchase cool stuff"

~~~
ankushsehgal
hey rahyan, did you see the 'MALE Recommends' badge? Let me know if not, could
be a bug.

------
lukedjn
It won't let me register an e-mail address with a + sign in it. I prefer
customizing my gmail address when I enter it on a random site like so:
username+sitethatmightspamme@gmail.com

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Email_address#Local_part>

~~~
qw
I use mailinator.com for most signups unless I'm sure I want to keep using the
service. If I like it, I will change my email later (if possible).

Unfortunately this site tried to be clever, so I had to use one of the
alternative domains. I don't understand the thought process behind blocking
mailinator. It must surely be better to have a potential customer, than
blocking them because they don't use a "real" mailaddress?

